# Deisel



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

I have older 1950s steamers and switchers but would like to add a diesel.
Will a GP20 diesel with electronic 3 position E unit work with and older AF transformer? (100watt) or any diesel with electronics?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The Lionel Flyer diesels with a can motor and the electronic reversing unit are fine with Gilbert postwar transformers. You will find the starting speed is high because the minimum transformer output voltage is 7V. 
Any newer engines with modern electronics should not be run with a postwar transformer unless a transien voltage suppressor (TVS) is connected across the output to protect the electronics in the engine.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*Diesel*

Got it...Thanks


----------

